# Where Is The Hot Water Tank Bypass Valve



## OHIOJERRY (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a new 326RL. Where would you find the bypass valve on the hot water tank (Suburban). The manual says on the backside of the tank. If so, how would you access it?

Thanks


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Look for a storage drawer to pull out (completely) that's near the hot water heater. In my 21rs, it's the drawer under the coat closet, just inside the entry door.

Walter


----------



## gdstidham (May 19, 2013)

Mine is behind a panel with a screw on each side under entertainment center.


----------



## lgwatson0315 (Apr 3, 2017)

In the masterbed room under the closet on the left side there are 2 screws to remove the carpeted plate to access the by pass valve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

